# Is this a piraya?



## Jeremy55d (May 24, 2008)

Hey everyone,

The person who sold me this fish insists its a piraya but I'm not sure. As you can see from the pics, it.has red eyes. I thouht PIRAYAS never had red eyes. Also the orange flames are barely noticeable. Please help. THX

Damn. Sorry everyone. I'm trying to attach the pics but its not working from my blackberry.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

With red eyes...most likely P. nattereri. I have never seen a piraya...or any other Pygocentrus for that matter..... with anything but clear eyes.


----------



## Jeremy55d (May 24, 2008)

Thanks so much. I have read that red bellies can have red eyes but not piraya. Does anyone have an email address I could send the pics to get posted here so I could get a definitive answer. I can email the pics but can't post them directly to this website from my blackberry. THX


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can send them to me if you want......I can get them up tomorrow. [email protected]


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

posted for Jeremy55d....


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

100% Natt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...P. nattereri.


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Pygocentrus nattereri...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i hope you didn't pay too much from the person who sold it to you...


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

yea man would suck if you paid more than what its worth.


----------

